# Sweet Nectar of Life



## xjrrrdx (Jun 22, 2010)

Man I love living in Germany...too bad I have to leave in a few months back to the states. I really will miss the beer :mrgreen:

That is all.


----------



## matie1138 (Jun 23, 2010)

the beer looks sweet as honey! I can see definitely what you mean XD


----------



## supraman215 (Jun 23, 2010)

I know it's not news to you but it doesn't taste the same imported. Franziskaner that is.


----------



## Vacheron (Jun 25, 2010)

oh! great beer! you lucky guy living in Germany, here (spain) if you want to drink a good beer you have to pay it at a high price.


----------



## xjrrrdx (Jun 26, 2010)

Only five more months of the good beer, then back to the states. I looked up how much all the beer here runs in the states...wow. Schofferhofer in six .5 liter glasses is like $10-$12


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jun 26, 2010)

Dude... hook me up! Im from Denver!  At least Colorado has some good beer


----------



## supraman215 (Jun 26, 2010)

xjrrrdx said:


> Only five more months of the good beer, then back to the states. I looked up how much all the beer here runs in the states...wow. Schofferhofer in six .5 liter glasses is like $10-$12



and hardly worth it. It doesn't have the same smooth delicious flavor that it does when you drink it domestically.


----------



## xjrrrdx (Jun 27, 2010)

Schwettylens said:


> Dude... hook me up! Im from Denver!  At least Colorado has some good beer



I do love Colorado's microbrews. I wish I could bring some back, I wish I could bring back a lot of it haha.

I am going to every single summer fest this year. I hope I remember them all haha.


----------



## ghache (Jun 27, 2010)

looks like some rickards white.

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_vfIKOSbnuPI/SfE6_bFyfTI/AAAAAAAABiI/mZpalIjd6fc/s320/rickards+white.JPG


----------

